# billing company start-up



## ded1982 (Apr 2, 2010)

I work at a small urgent care facility and was approached this week by our ultrasound tech about starting up my own billing company.  He offered to pay for any computer programs I need and deduct it from the pay he would offer me to do his coding if I was interested in starting up my own billing company.  Has anyone done this and could offer me some insight as to what all this would pertain to?  I don't want to start this process and then get into it and realize that I'm in way over my head.
Thanks in Advance,
Darcy Daugherty
CPC
Northern Illinois


----------



## collierdh (Apr 2, 2010)

*I'm doing the Dave Ramsey FPU*

Dave would say, pay for your own software and do his billing with no strings attached.


----------



## carla3640 (Apr 2, 2010)

check out Kareo.com for webased software, it is very reasonable and then you would have no strings attached and no large debt incurred.  definately agree with collierdh and dave ( i am an avid listner to his program)


----------



## sherryjean27 (Apr 3, 2010)

I say "go for it!" I started my own billing company. Check into office ally. It is free for sending claims electronically and they have software that you can use for free too. The online software is not something that you would want to stay with forever, but for now, with a low budget, it will do the job. Also, office ally has awesome customer support. Good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## ecaissie (Apr 3, 2010)

*Billing business start-up*

Entrepreneur Press has a wonderful book on how to start a medical billing business.  It's called "How to Start a Medical Claims Business" and it was very helpful in the steps you take to start the business.  (I started a billing business last year and I used it a lot.)

Also, check out SCORE and your local Chamber of Commerce; SCORE offers free workshops on business start up.  Alos check your state's department of commerce.


----------



## johnv0329@yahoo.com (Apr 8, 2010)

*Medical Billing Software for billing startup*

Hi Darcy,  I can give you information on starting a billing company as I have a company of my own.  I can also offer you practice management/billing software at a very reasonable cost.  Contact me at 646-407-9505 for further info.


----------

